#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > The Miscellaneous Zone >  >  MBA Marketing Summer Training Project report on Atul Auto Ltd.

## josh_22

*Preface:* The basic aim of the 3rd sem. management training Is to let the student aware of the basic proceedings going on in any industry, and let them grasp the information about the basic departments procedures..rather the basic level is altogether different for different students, which is also a matter of consideration.

As management is the work which is solely practical, it is important for every student to be competitive and dynamic in place of just being studious and theoretical. When I was in 2nd sem.I was given a chance to have been trained at any good industry I like, similarly as my other batch-mates. Being a PRODUCTION ENGNIEERING GRADUATE I was more attracted towards Manufacturing industry and that was one of the reason I choose Atul Auto Ltd., for my 3rd sem. Industrial training. The training proved to be a real learning experience for me and I learnt a lot from it regarding various departments like production, marketing , finance, human resource, etc., I got a lot new things to be learnt during my industrial both theoretical as well as of the practical world, that was all my industrial training was for, and I gained its total advantage.

The complete training report is attached for downloading...





  Similar Threads: Network Security Project Report - Summer Training Report Summer Training Project Report on Compressor Project Report On Atul Auto Limited PDF Download Project Report Of Summer Training In Tata Tele Services Pdf Download Summer training project report on a study of online trading pdf download

----------


## Jexron1

Hmm marketing is really important now a days. We should promote our products in the market by developing interest for the audience. We can run online advertising programs for this purpose it will also really help.

----------

